# Jaeger La Coultre Repair



## Mick Parry (Mar 6, 2010)

Chaps

This is my first time on this forum and I am taking a bit of a liberty by asking for advice.

I bought a gold 1954 Speedomatic JLC about 20 years ago and tend to use it only for dressy occassions. I have had it serviced about every five years by a good local watch repairer.

About a year ago, the winding **** fell off and the shaft which is attached to it also came out and was lost. The watch repairer has replaced the shaft with a temporary one which gives a bit of a rough winding action and his advice is to send it in to JLC and pay for the original part. I know that this will be expensive, but I may just have to grit my teeth and pay up.

Alternatively, are there any good repairers in the UK who are capable of this?

Also do I have any other options?

Your advice would be most welcome.

Regards

Mick


----------



## allaction (Jan 15, 2008)

If you google STS (Swiss Time Services) they may be able to help. They are the official Omega centre for the UK but handle all kinds of Swiss watches. I have only heard positive things about the quality of there service and the standards they set.

And welcome to the forum!


----------



## Mick Parry (Mar 6, 2010)

allaction said:


> If you google STS (Swiss Time Services) they may be able to help. They are the official Omega centre for the UK but handle all kinds of Swiss watches. I have only heard positive things about the quality of there service and the standards they set.
> 
> And welcome to the forum!


Hi

I contacted STS late this afternoon and they "may" be able to do something.

Is there anyone else who specialises in JLCs.

Regards

Mick


----------



## stevieb (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi,

I don't know the speedomatic you refer but about 10 years ago i bought a [needs slight attention] 1920's JLC travel clock from a local auction.

The movement is jewelled, winds like a pocket watch but the size of a small clock.

It didn't look that bad, but unable to wind. On inspection the winding pinion was stripped, the stem was slightly bent etc etc.

The upshot is i haven't been able to get one from my normal channels [i haven't tried for 5 years] but at the time i was told JLC would re-manufacture if they undertook the repair.

The cost 10 years ago was just shy of Â£240, too much for me I'm not that interested in it so i've been waiting for a doner.

To get to my point if you know the calibre no. you could check Cousins for general part avaliability.

Though if you can't find any one, at least it can be repaired and even at JLC's prices its never going to be more than its worth.

Good luck

Steve


----------

